# Wash your face...Warm or Cold water? what's better?



## purpleRain (Apr 22, 2008)

Does it make a difference to wash your face with warm or cold water when it comes to great skin?


----------



## magosienne (Apr 22, 2008)

i prefer warm. cold water closes your pores, so i would first use warm water to wash my face, then use cold water (in the form of a toner) to close the pores.

i consider also warm water to be ideal for my skin, i don't like much extreme temperatures. cold or hot temperatures turn my skin into a big red tomato


----------



## monniej (Apr 22, 2008)

i don't know which is better, but i like luke warm.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Apr 22, 2008)

I usually wash my face with hot water and then splash my face a couple times with cold when i'm done.


----------



## love2482 (Apr 22, 2008)

Warm water opens up pores, so I like to wash with it.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 22, 2008)

i prefer to wash my face in warm water to get dirt and makup completely out and then I splash cold water on afterwards to close my pores.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 22, 2008)

I like to use warm or sometimes hot water


----------



## aney (Apr 22, 2008)

Warm water... maybe a bit cooler at the end!


----------



## daer0n (Apr 22, 2008)

I use warm at first, then when im done washing i use cold to close pores =)


----------



## spef29 (Apr 22, 2008)

Sometimes your cleanser will specify on the bottle, at least those with some type of exfoliating acid tend too. Mine recommends using cool water.


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 22, 2008)

Aah I see. Thanks for sharing your hot/cold regimes...





I always wash my face with lukewarm water (when I am not taking a shower) to slightly cold. I was wondering about the pores indeed, that maybe they close when using a cold splash. Different opinions about that...


----------



## tajameka (Apr 22, 2008)

i heard the pores do not ACTUALLY close or open by changing temperatures. i prefer warm water as well, but when my skin is irritated,i use use cold


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I usually wash my face with hot water and then splash my face a couple times with cold when i'm done. ditto.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Labrat81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't splash with cold water since I know that pores don't open and close that way (contrary to popular belief), and cold water can be irritating. I wash with warm since it helps boost the detergency of my cleanser..

ITA!! I hate that pore myth!!!!!!


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 23, 2008)

I wash mine with warm water, occasionally I might spash my face with a bit of cold water afterwards, for that nice refreshed feeling! lol


----------



## Leony (Apr 23, 2008)

Luke warm here.


----------



## jessiej78 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have heard that using too hot or too cold water can harm skin and cause broken blood vessels and skin aging (hot water). I don't know for sure if it is true, but I just stay on the safe side and stick with luke warm water.


----------



## aluap78 (Apr 23, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i prefer warm. cold water closes your pores, so i would first use warm water to wash my face, then use cold water (in the form of a toner) to close the pores.i consider also warm water to be ideal for my skin, i don't like much extreme temperatures. cold or hot temperatures turn my skin into a big red tomato





I agree, I love a splash of cold water after washing my face, it really wakes me up.


----------



## ivette (Apr 24, 2008)

i was told that the water should be lukewarm


----------



## msmack (Apr 26, 2008)

Luke warm for me!


----------



## laurreenn (Apr 26, 2008)

i usually do warm to lukewarm.


----------



## Shelley (Apr 30, 2008)

I use lukewarm to warm water.


----------



## Jazmina11 (May 2, 2008)

i wash my face with warm water first, then cold


----------



## Johnnie (May 3, 2008)

I agree with the myths, it's all in your head. Lukewarm here!


----------



## purpleRain (May 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with the myths, it's all in your head. Lukewarm here! I think you're right..


----------



## BrookeG (May 6, 2008)

I've heard that warm water is the key. It's supposed to open up the pores slightly which is supposed to be good for cleansing I think??? I'm no expert


----------



## MACGin (May 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ag10v* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i prefer to wash my face in warm water to get dirt and makup completely out and then I splash cold water on afterwards to close my pores. This is what I have always been told from the time I was a teenager in charm school


----------



## MissElaine (May 13, 2008)

I use warm water to wash my face! The only time I rinse my face with cold water is when I take an extremely hot shower and I need to cool off!


----------



## CoverGirl (May 17, 2008)

I use slightly warm water, unless my cleanser specifies otherwise.


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 5, 2008)

It's best to use warm water when cleansing your face because cold water doesn't dissolve the leftover traces of dirt in your skin. Hot water is no good, either, because it will make your skin more dry over time.


----------



## skinmania (Jun 7, 2008)

Washing with very cold or hot water can shock or burn the skin which can cause mild skin irritation and irritation is generally not a good thing...that is why I always wash with tepid water.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jun 7, 2008)

i'll wash with tepid water- moderate cold usually( For sume reason alternating warm and cold seems to give me breakouts)


----------



## sweetsugar (Jun 8, 2008)

Not too cold or too hot, anything extreme is not good for your skin. So I would say lukewarm!


----------



## Rosej97 (Jun 30, 2008)

Luke warm for me. When I was in cosmetology school they told us about the Warm= open pores cold = closed pores myth. But I do think that Warm water helps cleansers (unless instructions say different) take off makeup and helps remove oil. But extreme temps are not good for your skin.

My 2 cents.

Peace~

Rose


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 4, 2008)

I heard that using very cold water, eg ice water on your face causes broken capillaries on it, blue and red broken veins. While using very warm/ hot water can age the skin on the face. Personally, i use both cold and warm water to wash my face, but I prefer cold as it makes my face feel more refresh after washing it.


----------



## LibertyBelle (Jul 4, 2008)

I have oily skin so washing with cold water just won't do the job. I've finally been persuaded that WARM NOT HOT water is best, although I used to love the feel of a steamy hot washcloth pressed on my face. My understanding is that ANY extreme temp isn't good for you and can result in those dreaded spider veins/broken capillaries etc.


----------



## jellybabey (Jul 4, 2008)

i think warm water first to open pores and clean and the cold water to close them ... but i could be wrong after reading the messages above LOL



xx


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 4, 2008)

I've always heard lukewarm...


----------



## charish (Jul 5, 2008)

i like to use warm to wash, it opens the pores and after cleaning i rinse with cold to close the pores.


----------



## LookLovely429 (Jul 26, 2008)

My dermatologist recommends for me to use luke warm water.


----------



## Summer (Jul 27, 2008)

Warm water, then a splash of cold to close the pores.


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jul 28, 2008)

I try to use luke-warm only. I have a broken (burst?) capillary on my cheek which seemed to appear after one ridiculously hot face steaming session. So now I try not to 'shock' my skin too much.

Poppy


----------



## annieup (Oct 4, 2008)

lukewarm but cold when rinsing to close pores. Heck, after rinsing off a mask, i use ice cubes to further close the pores


----------



## Missindependent (Oct 6, 2008)

I use lukewarm to wash/scrub and then cold water to make me feel refeshed and energized.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 6, 2008)

Warm to wash and rinse, then splash with cold


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 7, 2008)

i also use warm, it helps to open up my pores


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 16, 2009)

i wash with lukewarm water


----------

